# Thought I'd introduce the crew



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Just posting pics to give people faces the the names I'm sure I have and will throw out, there not goldens but these my babaies! 

Firsts is tika Siberian husky she is my oldest at 7


















Lucy 3 1/2yr American bulldog mix my therapy dog, I know you’re not supposed to have favorites but this dog owns my heart





























Cheza 1 1/2yr American pit bll terrier she is a special girl and i absolutly adore her, she just about perfect but does have some health issues which are sad at her age




















Princess Ninja Killa i.e. killa 10 month rat terrier, spunkiest girl around and always good for a laugh




















and here are my fur neices and the reason i love goldens
Roxy is 8
Saydee 8months

saydee



















Saydee and roxy 
and yes they covered themselves up lol




















anyway thanks for looking :wavey:


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

what a crew! that pic of Lucy with a bow is a hoot!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

ya i love that pic, she was so mad at me lol


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

All of your dogs are so cute. I love the pic of Lucy with the bow.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you,i enjoy them. they each have such diffrent personalities i love it!!!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

How is the dynamic of all the dogs? Who is rowdy? Who is the leader?


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

LDGrillo said:


> How is the dynamic of all the dogs? Who is rowdy? Who is the leader?


 it works well with all of them, lol I am the leader  but I guess if we left up to them Tika would be head honcho except she has not been doing so well lately and has been having some neurological issues, which strangely gets improves if she is outdoors so she been out a lot more then I would like, but seems more comfortable there so via doctors orders unless the heat is too much or its storming or she show interest in coming inside she needs to be an outdoor dog even if it grinds my nerves. Spoke to a few people and it seems to be common in huskies that they just do better mentally outdoor. Anywho guess we would dub her my mental dominate one lol. 

Lucy surprising enough although very, very submissive with people is the “mama dog” of the indoor girls, say Cheza starts to play to rough with Killa she will body slam her to the ground and give a loud WOOF in her face and Cheza calms down right away. 

Cheza is the I’m still a puppy but I can cuddle all day long, give her the opportunity and she run 5 hours straight no rest pure athlete but would also be happy sleeping in cuddleing all day she is just so loving. But she is very dependent on me which is a problem and one of the reasons I didn’t adopt her out after I rescued her from a horrible situation as a puppy were she would have died. 

Killa is the mischievous typical terrier lol. She’s the not even 1 pound 6 week old pup that could climb a 4 foot fence, pick the lock on her kennel and pull herself out of a tub when her head couldn’t even reach the rim. She is def my little firecracker and keeps me on my toes but I got to say I adore her and love her feistiness and she keeps me from getting bored which is awesome to me. Her and Cheza love each other and cuddle every night play all day. 

 So its kinda like Cheza and Killa are the bratty kids and Lucy the protective mother that when and if she feels like it will play to. And Tika is the when I come in Imma rain all over ya’ll parade cause you have to listen to me!!!


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

You have a very beautiful pack. Lucy looks and sounds like a real sweet heart!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

bbuzz said:


> You have a very beautiful pack. Lucy looks and sounds like a real sweet heart!


Thank you! she really is and had an extraordinary way of making every person she comes across feel special and loved


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your gang with us. You have a great looking bunch!
Rat terriers have such personality and I am sure yours keeps you on your toes. Are the health problems Cheza is having typical to her breed. Sorry to hear she has health issues.

So glad you let us in on your "little" group. Wow and I thought 3 goldens sometimes could be a handful.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

BayBeams said:


> Thanks for sharing your gang with us. You have a great looking bunch!
> Rat terriers have such personality and I am sure yours keeps you on your toes. Are the health problems Cheza is having typical to her breed. Sorry to hear she has health issues.
> 
> So glad you let us in on your "little" group. Wow and I thought 3 goldens sometimes could be a handful.


No unfortunately her health issues come ignorant people breeding dogs just because they think they have the right, apbt are typically very sturdy healthy dogs, but cheza came to me so covered in demodexed mange the doctor said its the worst case she had ever seen. She had 25 mites per view not per slide her actual view!!! So when you take in how they get that type of mange (low immune system) it just leads to other issues almost landing her in er twice before she was 6 months old. Now she has skin issues that no matter how hard I try don't seem to want to resolve.
Yes I guess it is a big crew but including rescues and fosters I've had up to 8 at one before. I find 5 to 6 is a good number for me, everyonr get the time attention and training they need and I don't feel overwhelmed at that number.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

As always I love your dogs!! Lucy owns my heart tho. I love her so much and always enjoy hearing about her.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

General V said:


> As always I love your dogs!! Lucy owns my heart tho. I love her so much and always enjoy hearing about her.


I just saw this, thank you chica I adore my girls. And yes lucy us very special!!! I have never met a more loving and gental dog. She is 1 in a million and has never met a stranger. She has an amazing way of making everone she meets feel very special and loved even if its only a very brief greeting.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Love yr crew!.


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Love your pack!! Your pitty and bully are absolutely gorgeous and I love the little rat terrier! i have a soft spot for small dogs  your husky seems very wise!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

HovawartMom said:


> Love yr crew!.


Thank you



TuckersMom said:


> Love your pack!! Your pitty and bully are absolutely gorgeous and I love the little rat terrier! i have a soft spot for small dogs  your husky seems very wise!


Thank you, tika is one of the smartest dogs I know for sure. I love my little rat to but am really a big dog person. Actually I'm a pretty big dog lover in general big small slick or fluffy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aireal*

I love all of your dogs-I especially love your Husky!!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> I love all of your dogs-I especially love your Husky!!


Thank you, she's my very first dog to be 100% mine, got her at 16 when I got my job at the vets office I still worked for. My mom had a problem with letting us have animals then getting rid of them while we were at school which was pretty traumatizing. So after waiting and waiting till I was old enough to get a job I finally was able to at age 15 start volunteering then getting hired and once I started getting paid enough to take care of a dog I adopted tika from the shelter and she's been with me since!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tika*

Your Tika is one gorgeous girl!!


----------

